# Slippen Dahme Taucherparkplatz



## BellyEnte (7. November 2011)

Moin Moin,

Ich hab jetzt schon die ganze zeit gesucht aber keine wirklich brauchbaren INFOs über die Naturslippe in Dahme an der Leuchturmstraße gefunden. Ich war vor zwei wochen mit dem Belly dort vor Ort und habe gesehen wie einige Leute dort, (vornämlich Schlauchboote) zu Wasser gelassen haben. Ziemlich links in der Ecke wenn man aufs Wasser guckt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch kein Boot, und deswegen bin ich dort auch nicht hin gegangen. Jetzt ärgere ich mich darüber .. :c
 Ich bin ab morgen dann hoffentlich besitzer eines 4,05m GFK Bootes, mit 5 PS Außenboarder. :vik: Das Boot liegt auf einem Trailer für die Straße. Ich weiß nicht genau was das Boot wiegt, aber ich denke mal so ca 150Kg mit Motor. 
So jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Bekomme ich das Boot da auch zu wasser gelassen, oder sollte ich lieber wo anders hin fahren. Ich werde auf jedenfall nicht alleine sein, meindestens zu Zweit! 

Wenn einer Infos hat oder nen Guten Tip immer her damit |rolleyes gerne auch per PN .. 

Also bis denn Gruß ENTE  #h


----------



## Stefan660 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Slippen Dahme Taucherparkplatz*

Moin,

war im Sommer dort und da hing immer eine Kette vor der Zufahrt zum Tauchergelände. Die Rampe zum Wasser war zu Fuss schon schwierig zu bewältigen. Mit einem Geländewagen und 4WD würde es schon klappen....

Fahr doch zur anderen Seite vom Dahmer Strand, und dort über den Deich. Dort wo die Lange Wiese endet. Da kommt man auch an den Strand und kann dort ein kleines Boot ins Wasser bringen.

Oder noch etwas weiter am Campingplatz, dort soll es eine kleine Slipanlage geben.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## BellyEnte (9. November 2011)

*AW: Slippen Dahme Taucherparkplatz*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort #h

Ich werde mal gucken ob der erste Törn mit dem neuen Boot gleich auf die Ostsee geht. Werde wahrscheinlich erst mal ein bischen auf der Elbe hier in HH rumgurken |supergri Aber dann gehts auf die Ostee ... FROI|stolz:

Bis denni ENTE


----------



## Stefan660 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Slippen Dahme Taucherparkplatz*

In Neustadt am Binnensee kann man mit einem kleinen Boot noch einigermassen slippen. Musst dann nur ca. 50m rudern bis unter der Brücke hindurch ins Hafenbecken. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## BellyEnte (11. November 2011)

*AW: Slippen Dahme Taucherparkplatz*

Jo auf die Slippe bin ich auch schon aufmerksam geworden :m ich denke von da ist man ja auch relativ schnell, über all' wo man hin will |supergri 

Danke für deine Info

Gruß Ente |wavey:


----------



## XR-Kalle (27. April 2012)

*AW: Slippen Dahme Taucherparkplatz*



BellyEnte schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich hab jetzt schon die ganze zeit gesucht aber keine wirklich brauchbaren INFOs über die Naturslippe in Dahme an der Leuchturmstraße gefunden. Ich war vor zwei wochen mit dem Belly dort vor Ort und habe gesehen wie einige Leute dort, (vornämlich Schlauchboote) zu Wasser gelassen haben. Ziemlich links in der Ecke wenn man aufs Wasser guckt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch kein Boot, und deswegen bin ich dort auch nicht hin gegangen. Jetzt ärgere ich mich darüber .. :c
> Ich bin ab morgen dann hoffentlich besitzer eines 4,05m GFK Bootes, mit 5 PS Außenboarder. :vik: Das Boot liegt auf einem Trailer für die Straße. Ich weiß nicht genau was das Boot wiegt, aber ich denke mal so ca 150Kg mit Motor.
> ...



Ich hol den Thread mal aus der Versenkung...hast Du nun schon mal versucht an der besagten Naturslippe in Dahme Dein Boot ins Wasser zu bringen?Ich wollte morgen mit meinem Kumpel +Kleinboot nach Dahme und hab eigentlich keinen Plan,wo wir das Teil mit Hänger slippen könnten,da ich bisher nur mit dem Schlauchboot oder Yak dort war!

Besten Dank Vorab|wavey:
Jens


----------



## BellyEnte (28. April 2012)

*AW: Slippen Dahme Taucherparkplatz*

Nee ich war dort noch nicht wieder zum ausprobieren :-( Wir sind bis jetzt immer nach Neustadt Holstein gefahren und haben im Binnensee geslippt! Das war vom Prinzip her ganz gut, halt nur die paddelei .. aber wenn man ein boot hat womit es geht ist das null Problem! Hohe geräteträger oder der gleichen darf das Boot aber auch nicht haben! Sonst kommt man unter der Brücke nicht durch .. Wenn es nicht so weit wäre dann hätte ich schön mal nen Abstecher zum Taucherparkplatz gemacht, über Infos bin ich deshalb dankbar! Vielleicht hat ja sogar wer ein Foto?? Es gibt ja aber auch noch andere Slippen in Neustadt, und in Grömitz kann man auch Slippen! So mehr Infos habe ich zu dem Thema leider nicht¡¡ Am Montag gehts auch wieder auf die Ostsee, juhu;-)

Gruß Ente


----------



## XR-Kalle (29. April 2012)

*AW: Slippen Dahme Taucherparkplatz*

Wir sind dann gestern auf'n blauen Dunst nach Dahme gefahren.Von der Straße Zedano (hinter dem Campingplatz)geht eine neue Strasse direkt zur Dühne...von da geht es mit Betonplatten weiter,die 7m vor dem Wasser,mit daneben liegendem Steg enden!
Mit dem Kleinboot und zwei Leuten auf jeden Fall machbar!
Stelle mir das nur im Sommer doof vor,wenn man dann das Boot zwischen den ganzen Badegästen rausholt...


----------



## Olli Oil (29. April 2012)

*AW: Slippen Dahme Taucherparkplatz*

Moin moin,

in Kellenhusen beim Restaurante Passat, kann man auch kleinere Boote super zu Wasser lassen. 

Gruß Olli


----------

